# Toddler Tiered coat and matching 1898 hat



## jjaffas (Sep 22, 2011)

My 86 year old mum knitted the coat and I knitted the hat. Coat is Lisa Chemerys design but with less increases on each tier.
The yarn was quite a heavy weight Acrylic / alpaca and knitted on 6mm needles.
If anyone is interested,
I cast on 19sts for the hat.I used moss stitch instead of garter stitch.
Worked 10rows
Increased 5 times for ear flap (10rows total)29sts
Worked 4 rows with no shaping.
Decreased 7 times (14 rows) 15sts
Worked 30rows with no shaping.
Increased 7 times. 
Worked 4 rows no shaping.
Decrease 5 times .
Work 10 rows. Join ends.
Pick up so that you have 56 sets.
Knit 9 rows.
Purl 1 row.
Start decreases for crown-
K6, k2 tog
Knit 2 rounds
Knit 5 k2 tog
Knit 1 round etc.
When you finish k1 k2 tog round, k2 tog on next round. Fasten off.


----------



## knitandnat (May 3, 2012)

Very. Nice and beautiful colour &#128512;


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Blessings to your mom. Her work is beautiful. My mom loved her knitting.


----------



## jjaffas (Sep 22, 2011)

charliesaunt said:


> Blessings to your mom. Her work is beautiful. My mom loved her knitting.


So does Mum. In the winter she can't get out in the garden, so knitting is her salvation. She loves seeing the great grandchildren wearing her creations. This was her first time knitting top down.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty work and colour.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Very cute.


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Lovely! How wonderful that your Mom is still able to knit and so beautifully, too.


----------



## Ghijsmom (Sep 10, 2013)

Very pretty hat and coat!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Just lovely!


----------



## MariElyn (Jul 8, 2014)

Lovely set. Thank you for directions for 1898 toddler hat.


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

Your set is so cute!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

That is one beautiful set, very well knitted


----------



## Patrina (May 17, 2011)

Beautiful set


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Beautiful set, the hat goes beautifully with the coat, thank you for the pattern. I love the colour you have chosen. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Gorgeous and and the colour is beautiful!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very pretty set


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautiful outfit. 

 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

adorable set!


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Beautiful set. Love the color and the buttons.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely set.. :thumbup:


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Very pretty, I love the color :thumbup:


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

So very pretty!!! You and Mom have done a great job and the color is gorgeous.


----------



## Ginty (Apr 2, 2015)

Thank you for posing pattern for hat. It is lovely.

Your mother's kniting is lovely and a beautiful colour.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful set. &#128158;


----------



## paulajones (Jul 26, 2015)

I love this set lovely colour.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Both pieces are just beautiful!


----------



## nmgarrity (Oct 27, 2014)

Love this!! What a beautiful set! Thanks for sharing


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

The coat and hat are absolutely beautiful...


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Very nice!!!


----------



## maggieme (Jul 25, 2011)

What is the measurement around the finished hat(what size of a child would this hat fit?) and how many stitches per inch was the yarn please.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you - the two go together beautifully and I love the changes you made.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Beautiful work, and I love the colour you chose. Thanks for the instructions for the hat. Very kind.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

What a darling set! Love the color.


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

kiwiannie said:


> Very pretty work and colour.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Sampymom (Feb 10, 2014)

Super cute! What age child is this for?


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

Wow! I hope I will still be knitting so beautifully at that age! Very pretty, and thank you for the pattern


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

so nice to be able to do a project with your Mom.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful set! Love the color. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Lovely outfit and color - reminds me of Raspberry Sherbet


----------



## jjaffas (Sep 22, 2011)

Sampymom said:


> Super cute! What age child is this for?


Thanks.
My grand daughter is 3yrs 5 months. It should fit her easily over the northern winter.


----------



## jjaffas (Sep 22, 2011)

maggieme said:


> What is the measurement around the finished hat(what size of a child would this hat fit?) and how many stitches per inch was the yarn please.


On 6.00 mm needles, 4 stitches to the inch. It will fit my three and a half year old grand daughter.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful outfits...


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Beautiful coat and hat


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

Gorgeous outfit, thanks for sharing


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

jjaffas said:


> My 86 year old mum knitted the coat and I knitted the hat. Coat is Lisa Chemerys design but with less increases on each tier......


Is the coat pattern freely available? Or is it a bought pattern? It's a gorgepous coat.


----------



## jjaffas (Sep 22, 2011)

GemsByGranny said:


> Is the coat pattern freely available? Or is it a bought pattern? It's a gorgepous coat.


It is a bought pattern, but worth every cent IMO

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby--toddler-tiered-coat-and-jacket


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Very nice. I love the color.


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

Your mom's work is beautiful and I love your hat. I started the coat the other day and was on my second ridge to increase, then realized I didn't have enough yarn to finish. I had some yarn laying around that looked suitable. I had to rip it out and I am making the jacket instead. It really is an easy sweater especially if you have enough yarn. I will make another one soon.


----------



## jjaffas (Sep 22, 2011)

nannygoat said:


> Your mom's work is beautiful and I love your hat. I started the coat the other day and was on my second ridge to increase, then realized I didn't have enough yarn to finish. I had some yarn laying around that looked suitable. I had to rip it out and I am making the jacket instead. It really is an easy sweater especially if you have enough yarn. I will make another one soon.


The jacket is a lovely shape , too. I feel for you having to rip . Hate doing that. Mum did fewer increases on the tiers because she thought there may not be enough yarn, but it was surprising there was enough for a hat as well. We were lucky.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Bless you and your Mum ! 
Your work is awesome !

My mum knit as well, but passed 5 years ago at 92. 
She taught me to knit , and I am so grateful for the simple skills she taught me.
Please give your mum a hug for me, I would give the world to hug my mum again. xxxxxx



jjaffas said:


> My 86 year old mum knitted the coat and I knitted the hat. Coat is Lisa Chemerys design but with less increases on each tier.
> The yarn was quite a heavy weight Acrylic / alpaca and knitted on 6mm needles.
> If anyone is interested,
> I cast on 19sts for the hat.I used moss stitch instead of garter stitch.
> ...


----------



## jjaffas (Sep 22, 2011)

canuckle49 said:


> Bless you and your Mum !
> Your work is awesome !
> 
> My mum knit as well, but passed 5 years ago at 92.
> ...


Thank you. I am so lucky my Mum is still with us. It's no problem at all to give her a canuckle49 hug! My mum taught me to knit when I was eight years old. She also allowed me to sew on her treasured sewing machine at that age. How trusting is that? As a result I have never been bored my entire life. There is always something I can create.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

pretty indeed..


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Great Teamwork = Cute Set :thumbup:


----------

